# Der Reiher war da...



## zult (6. Okt. 2018)

Schlechte Nachrichten, der __ Reiher hat einen dicken __ Goldfisch verletzt ca 20cm, dicke Schramme und verlorene Schuppen.

Ist jetzt 3 Tage her, die ersten 2 Tage hat er sich noch im tieferen Wasser aufgehalten, heute dann nur noch am Rand, lag leicht schräg im Wasser.

Jetzt habe ich ihn raus gefischt, für 10 Minuten ein 3% Salzbad gegeben. Jetzt schwimmt er in einem Kübel mit Sauerstoff.


Kann ich ihm sonst noch irgendwie helfen?


Die anderen Fische/Kois haben den Schock wohl auch noch nicht verkraftet, sind noch alle scheu, verstecken sich und kommen erst in der Dämmerung raus - an Futter denkt da noch keiner wieder.


----------



## Lion (8. Okt. 2018)

hallo Zult,
den __ Reiher mußt Du verschäuchen, er kennt jetzt den Weg zu deinem Teich und hört
erst auf, wenn alle Fische gefressen sind.
Suche nach Reiherschreck oder ..............

Viel Erfolg wünscht Léon


----------



## zult (8. Okt. 2018)

Der __ Goldfisch hat es leider nicht geschafft, obwohl er zu Beginn noch recht fit gewirkt hat. Scheinen wohl doch innere Verletzungen oder ähnliches vorhanden gewesen sein. 


Mal schauen was ich gegen den __ Reiher unternehme, Erfolg hatte er ja keinen.


----------



## Lion (9. Okt. 2018)

zult schrieb:


> Der __ Goldfisch hat es leider nicht geschafft, obwohl er zu Beginn noch recht fit gewirkt hat. Scheinen wohl doch innere Verletzungen oder ähnliches vorhanden gewesen sein.
> 
> Mal schauen was ich gegen den __ Reiher unternehme, Erfolg hatte er ja keinen.



hallo Zult,
den direkten Erfolg hatte er nicht, aber 

-Du hast trotzdem den Schaden oder ?
-und der Fisch ist tot
- und die anderen sind bei einer eingeschränkten Wassergröße, (wie bei fast jedem angelegten Teich) wo sie nicht weit flüchten können, sehr verängstigt. 
  Wie Du selber schreibst "sind scheu, haben Stress"


----------



## krallowa (9. Okt. 2018)

Moin,
nicht ganz so panisch werden.
Sicher ist es ärgerlich und schmerzhaft wenn ein Fisch stirbt, auch wenn es "nur" die Nachwirkungen sind.
Aber nicht immer frisst der __ Reiher dir gleich den ganzen Teich leer oder kommt so oft bis der letzte Fisch weg ist.
Bei mir kommt auch mal der Reiher (seit mehreren Wochen aber nicht mehr gesehen) und holt sich mal eine kleines __ Moderlieschen oder Goldfischnachwuchs.
Es sind aber immer noch genug da und der Bestand erholt sich auch wieder.
Natur ist grausam und schön gleichzeitig.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Okt. 2018)

Moin,
wir hatten auch keine Lust mehr auf den 'ollen Besuch'.... der landete unten im Garten und kam dann ganz gemächlich
die Treppe hochstolziert..... Reiherschreck installiert.... und nachdem er 2x 'ne ordentliche Strahldusche gekriegt hatte,
war ihm die Lust vergangen!
Ich kann nur zu raten!


----------



## Meckes64 (3. Nov. 2018)

Hilfe! Seit 2 Tagen sind 13 meiner 16 Koi verschwunden. Das war der kleinste. Den habe ich gestern auf der Wiese neben dem Teich gefunden. Alle anderen waren ca 40 cm lang.Was für ein Tier kann das gewesen sein? Nach einem __ Reiher sieht das nicht aus. Ein paar Schuppen lagen daneben. Die Goldfische und meine Rotfedern sind auch weg.


----------



## samorai (3. Nov. 2018)

Oh, da bedient sich ein Tier was mit M anfängt.
MUNK, MINK oder Marder.
Eine Katze darf man zu dieser Jahreszeit ausschließen, weil die Fische schon teilweise auf den Grund abliegen, dem zu folge muss ein Raubtier sein das durch den Teich schwimmen kann und Beute schlägt.

Ein Versuch währe Hundehaare in diffusions offene Beutel zupacken, oder borge dir einen Hund von einem Kumpel aus, aber nicht einen Pudel, etwas mehr Jagthund währe angebracht.
Oder Falle. Und weit ab wieder aussetzen.


----------



## Meckes64 (3. Nov. 2018)

Danke Samorai! Ich bin am verzweifeln. Die Tiere habe ich schon 7 Jahre und die sind einem auch dementsprechend ans Herz gewachsen. Ich würde den Teich am liebsten zu schieben. Heul. Meinem Oscar (Das ist der grösste Koi) hat das Vieh die Schwanzflosse zur Hälfte weggefressen. Ob der das überlebt? Ich mache morgen früh nochmal Bilder.
Am Zaun habe ich ein gegrabenes Loch gefunden. In etwa so gross das ein Fuchs oder Waschbär durch passt. Das habe ich erstmal zu gemacht. Ich habe schon Angst morgen früh in den Teich zu gucken. Dankeschön für deine schnelle Antwort


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Nov. 2018)

Nach deiner Beschreibung würde ich auch auf Marder Tippen.
Dem __ Reiher kann man ganz gut mit Stromleitungen zu Leibe rücken bei Mardern muss man härtere Geschütze auffahren.
Ich Drücke dir die Daumen das du Ihn erwischt oder verscheuchen kannst.


----------



## Meckes64 (4. Nov. 2018)

Danke Teichfreund77. Ich hoffe ich kann die restlichen 3 noch retten


----------



## Meckes64 (4. Nov. 2018)

In der Teichmitte habe ich noch eine Haut wie von einer Schlange gefunden


----------



## lollo (4. Nov. 2018)

Moin,

man, man, was haste da für Raubtiere am Teich? Eine Schlange teilt keine Fische, sie schlingt sie ganz runter.
Gibt es in der Nähe Gewässer in denen vielleicht Otter (Wassermarder) leben?


----------



## Meckes64 (4. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Lollo. Das nächste Gewässer ist ungefähr 5km Luftlinie weg. Das ist eher ein kleines Flüsschen. Einen See haben wir hier nicht. Ich bin fertig mit den Nerven. Die armen Tiere. Die Goldfische sind heute alle weg. Meine 3 verbliebenen Koi drücken sich in einer bepflanzten Ecke an die Folie und das wasser sieht ungewöhnlich trüb und aufgewühlt aus.


----------



## tosa (4. Nov. 2018)

nimm sowas, oder frag mal einen Jäger, das wirkt effektiv und vor allem sicher..... kleine Baumwolllappen drin tränken und in ca. 10cm über dem Boden an Büsche, Hecken etc. hängen. Beim Gebrauch Handschuhe anziehen.

https://www.google.de/shopping/prod...&ved=0ahUKEwjFh8y9urreAhVBDOwKHc4ZBkoQ8wIIiAE


----------



## Meckes64 (4. Nov. 2018)

Danke Tosa! Ich hab's mit gleich bei eBay bestellt. Ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Nov. 2018)

Du musst dich wohl nun durch verschiedene Mittel testen.
Ich kenne keins das 100% für alle Tiere wirkt.
Unsere Maulwürfe hat es nicht gestört, selbst Knoblauch Stört Sie nicht.
Bin dann bei Omas Idee mit der Buttermilch gelandet und siehe da keinen Maulwurf mehr.

Beim __ Reiher war es aufwändiger.


----------



## Lion (4. Nov. 2018)

evtl. kannst Du eine Wildkamera aufstellen, um zu sehen, welches Tier
du fernhalten musst um somit gezielt vorgehen zu können.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Léon


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Nov. 2018)

Ich würde sofort einen Jagdausübungsberechtigten bitten entsprechende Fallen fachgerecht um meinen Teich aufzustellen.
Den 'Fang' darf er dann gern mitnehmen!
Wir haben im Sommer 5 unserer __ Shubunkin verloren, das tat schon weh.
Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, was Du gerade durchmachst Deine 'alten' Koi auf diese Art und Weise zu verlieren!
Drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du den 'Räuber' erwischst!


----------



## Meckes64 (4. Nov. 2018)

Dankeschön Eva Maria. Ja wir sind alle sehr traurig.


----------



## Meckes64 (4. Nov. 2018)

Fotos vom angefressenen Oscar konnte ich noch nicht machen. Der liegt in ca 2m Tiefe seitlich an der Folie ab und traut sich nicht hoch. Ich hoffe er überlebt die Verletzung. Die Hauptsache ist, das die Flosse nicht anfängt zu schimmeln. Eine Möglichkeit zur Innenhaltung habe ich nicht. Ich könnte heulen


----------



## DbSam (8. Nov. 2018)

henry35 schrieb:


> Hast du mittlerweile den __ Reiher verscheucht?


... der 12. Beitrag des Users 'Henry35' innerhalb von einer halben Stunde. 
Bin ja schon ganz auf seinen ersten Werbebeitrag gespannt. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joachim (8. Nov. 2018)

Hab ihn schon aufm Schirm - denke da folgt in Kürze der Werbelink...


----------



## Ida17 (8. Nov. 2018)

Endlich! Danke, dass es gesagt wurde 

Zum Thema Munk/Marder:
Ich habe vor 3 Wochen meinen Sonnenbarsch aus dem kleinen Teich rausgefischt, aber nur die Hälfte 
Das war wohl auch kein __ Reiher? Sowas macht man doch nicht


----------



## samorai (8. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Ida!
Der __ Reiher beisst kein Fisch in der Mitte durch, ich glaube kann er auch nicht.
Der Marder fängt ihn unter Wasser und verspeist ihn an Land, jedenfalls so schon mal selbst mit erlebt bzw gesehen.
Der Marderhund (Munk) ist unheimlich bedächtig bei der Jagt, er checkt alles 3 mal bevor er los legt.
Wer den Fisch unter Wasser teilt weiß ich auch nicht.

Ich kann mich nur auf das berufen, was ich selbst gesehen habe.


----------



## Meckes64 (8. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Henry35 das war kein __ Reiher. Ich habe vorhin das wildtierabwehr spray bekommen. Werde es morge ausbringen und die Daumen Drücken. Ohne meine Kois ist alles so sinnlos0


----------



## Ida17 (10. Nov. 2018)

Moin Meckes,

mein Beileid für den Verlust der schönen Tiere, wie geht es Oscar?
Vielleicht ist es sinnvoll, sich noch zusätzlich eine Wildkamera zu holen, wie es hier schon angesprochen wurde. 
Jetzt sind viele Tiere auf Nahrungssuche, da wird man sicherlich fündig was alles so im Garten kreucht und fleucht.


----------



## Meckes64 (10. Nov. 2018)

Hallo, zusammen. Ich hab ne wildkamera. Die funktioniert aber nicht richtig. Habe heute früh einen halben __ Goldfisch gefunden. Oscar lässt sich nicht sehen. Hoffendlich wirkt das Abwehrspray


----------



## hessi (12. Nov. 2018)

Anscheinend fressen __ Reiher keine Toten oder Verletzten Fische.
Hab gestern morgen über meine Kamera gesehen das ein großer __ Goldfisch im seichten Wasser lag und der Reiher saß daneben und hat nur gekuckt und ist dann an eine andere Stelle gewandert.
Ich bin dann raus gegangen und hab gemerkt das der Goldfisch noch lebt,hab ihn dann zurück ins Wasser gesetzt,glaub aber nicht das er es schafft.
Welche Art Marder taucht um Fische zu fangen?


----------



## lollo (12. Nov. 2018)

Moin,

der hier


----------



## hessi (12. Nov. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der hier


Sagt doch gleich Fischotter,dann wärs mir klar gewesen.
Den gibt's bei uns in Osthessen meines Wissens noch nicht.
Wir haben nämlich nen Baummarder am Dachboden,von denen hab ich nämlich noch nicht gehört das er taucht.


----------



## Franzbratfisch (12. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,


ich denke es war eher ein Mink.
* defekter Link entfernt *







MFG


----------



## lollo (12. Nov. 2018)

hessi schrieb:


> Sagt doch gleich Fischotter,dann wärs mir klar gewesen


Hallo,

das hatte ich doch schon in # 13 getan, also nur wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 
Alles andere ist doch nur Glaskugel lesen,  also entweder auf die Lauer legen, oder wie auch schon vorgeschlagen,
eine Wildkamera aufbauen.


----------



## tosa (12. Nov. 2018)

wenn das Mittel nicht wirkt und es definitiv ein Marder ist:

https://w.grube.de/jagd/jagdausrues...itol-marder-weg?ftr=marder__1_99.88_1_12_12__

oder den Revierförster, bzw. den Jagdpächter fragen, die haben auch manchmal gute Hinweise und Mittelchen, mit einer passenden Bezugsquelle.

Bei uns ist mit dem von mir ursprünglich genannten Mittel der Dachs vom Grundstück gezogen. Wirkungsdauer war ca. 4 Wochen, also rechtzeitig an eine Auffrischung denken, bzw. auch durchaus mal das Mittel wechseln damit sich der Räuber nicht dran gewöhnt.


----------

